# names



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

hi i'm trying to find two names for my new guinea pigs, both are black with white markings very cute. Havn't got pictures yet as they won't be ready until mid june


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Domino and Blacky? Hmmm will think about it


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

pinky and perky:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

borderer said:


> pinky and perky:thumbup:


Im liking your Pinky and Perky...lol I like to name like that.. haha


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

girls or boys?

I like romeo and tybalt

I'm also a big fan of x men names for pets, my next lot of mice will be called wolverine, magneto, xavier, storm, rogue, nightcrawler etc depending on what suits them


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

BattleKat said:


> girls or boys?
> 
> I like romeo and tybalt
> 
> I'm also a big fan of x men names for pets, my next lot of mice will be called wolverine, magneto, xavier, storm, rogue, nightcrawler etc depending on what suits them


I love em..lol


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

sorry both girls.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

chrissielk said:


> sorry both girls.


If you want pair names:

bonnie and Clyde
Thelma and Louise
Cocoa and Chanel
Tia and Maria


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

chrissielk said:


> hi i'm trying to find two names for my new guinea pigs, both are black with white markings very cute. Havn't got pictures yet as they won't be ready until mid june


Zig N Zag....


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> If you want pair names:
> 
> bonnie and Clyde
> Thelma and Louise
> ...


i like these ones.


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

I love names that mean something in another language, my cousin's dog was beau (beautiful in french), my grans dog was cara (friend in irish) and iv known a few horses with irish names relating to their colours. But I can never find something that suits so I usually go with cartoon character names for any smallies, Bugs, Barney, Bert, Ernie and Dora. Let me know if you want something in Irish, im not exactly fluent but can help.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

How about....


Rosalie and Esme
Sunshine and Moonbeam
Scarlet and Ruby
Aqua and Marine
River and Ocean

I love to name together- especially by characters from books!


----------

